# Got bored, so took some pics. =D



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I got some really pretty ones of Lyrae, Lyric was a little nervous being outside of the pen, and Heidi was just being a brat. Orion was so scared! He didn't know what to do, that's kind of my fault because I haven't gotten to work with him much. And Chase I didn't take out at all, he was headbutting me and biting me (sat on him for a few minutes, don't know what his or Heidi's problems are) and I didn't have a collar that would fit him.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

They are so cute!!

I love there faces!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

They are Gorgeous! great photos.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are real nice goats.....  .....great photography...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They look adorable Crissa. I love the spotted one!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pictures Crissa! They are all looking really pretty.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

What cute goats Crissa! I love the second one! What a cute pic! You should put that on your website.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are cute!! Love those spots!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! When it started getting darker it started getting more difficult to get decent pics. :roll: 

kelebek~ Which spotted one? lol I's gots two. :wink: 

capriola-nd~ Yep, it's definitely going on the website! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lyric has always been a purty girl! And well....Lyrae's spots as well as her son Orion's...they really seem like a "matched" set, and very striking too! Nice Pics Crissa...thanx for sharing them :hug:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

There's just something special about Nubies. Nice looking goats. Thanks for sharing.
Candy :sun:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the pics turned out nice


As to the goats being scared or being brats......they are in a new place it takes time for them to settle in and get use to all the changes around them. And it is breeding time. Chase was probably mad you took his doe out of the pen.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Your goaties are beautiful! That first picture is just stunning what a lovely doe. :dance: They all are, and thanks for sharing I love to look at everyone elses goats.  I always go to the photogentic posts first. :shades:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks!

Stacey~ I know that's what I figured but I was not taking Chase out for anything. He actually managed to cut my hand open at on point. (I was putting Lyrae back in and he decided it would be a GREAT time to headbutt the gate) Lyrae didn't even skip a beat. lol


----------

